# Repp weave for college ties?



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

I have almost finished designing a series of college ties and have a big question:the big question:


1) Do we stick with the tried and true classic Repp weave: think Brooks Brothers striped ties or

2) Do we try some Jacquard weaves to do something different?

Thank you!


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Repp. I don't even know what the other stuff is.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

I suspect you're going to get very different answers between the Trad forum and the Fashion Forum. 

For my money, it's repp weave all the way. I likely wouldn't buy it otherwise.

Just my $ .02.

JB


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

Thank you Patrick & Joe,


A picture is worth a thousand words.


Here is a Jacquard weave striped tie:











And here is the Longhorn which is a classic repp weave:


----------



## boatshoes (Aug 21, 2005)

repp.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

No question...repp.


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

repp, no doubt in my mind.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Oh. Now that I see it...looks pretty cool...this is starting to have all the suspense of a North Korean election...

Repp.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

as Kurt Cobain once sang: "repp me"


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

WOW!
Vanderbilt (black & old gold) what width? 
Thank you,
F


----------



## Nordicnomad (Jul 11, 2006)

OK, since no one else has come right out and said it.....That jaquard weave tie - it looks like it might have come from (cringe) Italy. Whew. Glad that is out and behind us.

Another vote for the repp weave.


----------



## knickerbacker (Jun 27, 2005)

repp. hands down.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Nordicnomad said:


> OK, since no one else has come right out and said it.....That jaquard weave tie - _*it looks like it might have come from (cringe) Italy.*_ Whew. Glad that is out and behind us.
> 
> Another vote for the repp weave.


David wouldn't do that to us.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Repp weave gets my vote...there seems to be too much going on with the jacquard weave for my taste.


----------



## Tuck (May 4, 2006)

Go with the Repp weave.


----------



## ReppStripe (Dec 30, 2005)

Repp. Did you expect anything else given my screen name?


----------



## sweetness360 (Dec 13, 2005)

Repp all the way. Any chance of a Cornell tie in the selection?


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Indeed, David, can you tell us what school's you've designed?

Thanks
JB


----------



## ROI (Aug 1, 2004)

*Repp*

If you want to work a little harder, you could go with one of the more exotic varieties of Vanners or Swiss "super repp." Then again, some schools aren't that special.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Repp!!

Can you make sure UVa's blue and oragne stripe pattern is there?

And I would be VERY happy if these repp ties are the thins ones! Like around 3 inches wide, or even less.


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

Untilted said:


> Repp!!
> 
> Can you make sure UVa's blue and oragne stripe pattern is there?
> 
> And I would be VERY happy if these repp ties are the thins ones! Like around 3 inches wide, or even less.


All of Davids ties are custom made, so you can get them as skinny as you want. Great looking fabrics in their store, and I can't wait to place an order for my college tie, as well as a few grenadines once the college ties are ready.


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

Foghorn said:


> WOW!
> Vanderbilt (black & old gold) what width?
> Thank you,
> F


Foghorn,

So far:

132 Gold & black 1/4" Repp weave.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> Repp weave gets my vote...there seems to be too much going on with the jacquard weave for my taste.


Eagle2250,

I think that you and Dopey have made a good point. It is not that a repp weave is better but that it is better for bringing out the school colors clearly, and in a _traditional manner of course_.


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

sweetness360 said:


> Repp all the way. Any chance of a Cornell tie in the selection?


If the first phase of this project does well we will have new school ties roughly every month. Please tell me your thoughts on a Cornell tie.

Thank you


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

Joe Tradly said:


> Indeed, David, can you tell us what school's you've designed?
> 
> Thanks
> JB


Joe Tradly,

Roughly 20 are being designed right now:

I will be tracking progress in a sort of "The making of a silk" blog

While they are almost done I can easily make small adjustments to stripe widths and colors if I don't have the right color.

I have not updated the colors yet I will do so as soon as possible.


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

ROI said:


> If you want to work a little harder, you could go with one of the more exotic varieties of Vanners or Swiss "super repp." Then again, some schools aren't that special.


ROI,

Noina and I are neutral like Switzerland. (smiling).

Vanners does some beautiful 350 warp jacquard weaves of course but as you can see popular support seems very strongly in favor of a classic Trad repp weave.

You aren't considering having us go against the Trad are you? (smiling).

Seriously, my thoughts are to go with a beautiful repp weave. I was wondering if others agreed with this and it seems that they do. As you can see from the jacquard example photo we already do some 350 warp jacquard striped silks.


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

Untilted said:


> Repp!!
> 
> Can you make sure UVa's blue and oragne stripe pattern is there?
> 
> And I would be VERY happy if these repp ties are the thins ones! Like around 3 inches wide, or even less.


 1" 294 Blue stripes & 1/2" 175 Orange stripes have been requested.

Updates will be made on an irregular basis here:


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

This is a great project, David. I look forward to ordering a Penn State tie for my father-in-law, a truly trad guy. With your usual enthusiasm, I'm sure it will be good business for you, but I appreciate your enthusiasm and insistence on a quality product that your customers truly appreciate.

Best wishes,


----------



## Tuck (May 4, 2006)

David, what will the width of the ties be? I am hoping that you move away from the seemingly industry standard of 3.5" and go down to 3" ties.


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

Tuck said:


> David, what will the width of the ties be? I am hoping that you move away from the seemingly industry standard of 3.5" and go down to 3" ties.


Hi Tuck,

We do not have any ties for sale in a given width or length.

Actually we do not have ties for sale at all.

We make ties the old-fashioned way, very slowly one by one. After you select your silk, you tell me the length, width, construction and shape that you wish as well as any special requests. So 3" is no problem at all. We often make 3" ties.

We often have requests for specially woven silks and we can weave silks ourselves in Thailand or have silk woven in Europe. Typically specially woven silks are for groups but we are working on a program that will reduce the minimum number of silks required.


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

paper clip said:


> This is a great project, David. I look forward to ordering a Penn State tie for my father-in-law, a truly trad guy. With your usual enthusiasm, I'm sure it will be good business for you, but I appreciate your enthusiasm and insistence on a quality product that your customers truly appreciate.
> 
> Best wishes,


Paper clip,

Thank you for your kind words. Penn state and (even more so) Univ of Penn. are proving to be challenges. The gentlemen who went to school there have a wide range of thoughts on the designs.....

I have not received any recent emails regarding Penn State so it seems that we will go with:

1" 287 Dark Royal Blue & 1/2" White stripes with a Repp weave.

Thanks again


----------



## Tuck (May 4, 2006)

Thanks for the prompt reply, it is appreciated. I see that you already have Dartmouth listed, very good.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

mulberrywood said:


> Paper clip,
> 
> Thank you for your kind words. Penn state and (even more so) Univ of Penn. are proving to be challenges. The gentlemen who went to school there have a wide range of thoughts on the designs.....
> 
> ...


David: Has the idea of incorporating the historical perspective into the design of the Penn State tie been abandoned. I plan to pick up a copy of the tie regardless but, thought the blending of the past with the present was going to be a rather unique feature of this tie.

Thanks for all your effort to date on this project. 
Eagle


----------



## ROI (Aug 1, 2004)

*Stripe Patterns*

As if getting the colors right weren't difficult enough, how do you decide on the stripe settings? I would think that some of the big, corporate schools that have legal teams protecting their logos from licensing-fee scofflaws would have specific ideas about how their stripe patterns should look.

Just as any ol' red, blue, green, and yellow stripe tie can't call itself an Argyle & Sutherland regimental, don't (at least) some schools have characteristic stripe patterns for their colors?


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

ROI, that's a good point, but I'm not sure all do. Earlier this week I was in Princeton's U-Store. They carry a variety of Princeton ties, including several different stripes. They also carry at least two kinds of emblematic--tiger head and the Princeton shield. 

I was wondering if anybody thought about the classic tri-stripe (or Brooks #1 repp) as an option for at least a couple of the stripes. It appears that Hansens offers it as one of three options (on far right):


----------



## ReppStripe (Dec 30, 2005)

David-
As a Penn State alum, I think your proposed PSU model sounds great.


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> David: Has the idea of incorporating the historical perspective into the design of the Penn State tie been abandoned. I plan to pick up a copy of the tie regardless but, thought the blending of the past with the present was going to be a rather unique feature of this tie.
> 
> Thanks for all your effort to date on this project.
> Eagle


Eagle,

If you mean the thin black stripe yes we are still a go with that. I must have forgotten to type it into the post. I have a handwritten notebook, a webpage and emails and posts to coordinate.

The general thought is to go trad as in an English repp silk with historically based colors. Some flexibility with patterns/colors but not alot of change.

95% of the those who shared their ideas will be happy.


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

ROI said:


> As if getting the colors right weren't difficult enough, how do you decide on the stripe settings? I would think that some of the big, corporate schools that have legal teams protecting their logos from licensing-fee scofflaws would have specific ideas about how their stripe patterns should look.
> 
> Just as any ol' red, blue, green, and yellow stripe tie can't call itself an Argyle & Sutherland regimental, don't (at least) some schools have characteristic stripe patterns for their colors?


ROI,

We are not going to use actual trademarked logos as indeed they would need licensing. We are using school colors with our own thoughts on widths.

I have actually made it a point *not *to use current school ties as a starting point. Instead I have read articles on the history of the schools and asked for thoughts from gentlemen who have an interest in the schools.

I am formally trained in taxation so I very comfortable with customs duties, import rules and sales tax etc. Actually, customs duties 99% of the time are not very complicated.

Trademark law is something that I have learned from practical experience and I find it very interesting. The trademark office is actually very user-friendly these days and the whole trademark process from start to finish can be done online. When I trademarked "Sangdao" for Sam Hober's sister company that focuses on Thai silk, it only took about six months and I never once actually spoke to anyone.

I am trying to create an overall feeling for the college designs. As in using traditional English repp silk for all the designs. The specific designs hopefully will feel comfortable together.

As a technical note pantone colors are spec'ed for coated and uncoated paper. With silk yarn I am leaning towards the specs for coated paper although silk is more like glossy coated paper - very bright.


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

For those who are interested in how the college tie designs are being prepared here is the next step of our college tie project:



The Concordia tie drafts are being narrowed down to one design. At the moment number two is the front-runner. The Concordia tie is a sailing tie.



All comments, thoughts & ideas are always welcome.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Super.

Repp.

Now how do I get this one?




Now, what about widths?


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

Squadron A said:


> Super.
> 
> Repp.
> 
> ...


Any width, length, construction or shape is possible.

Just send me an email with the college that you are interested in. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Curator (Aug 4, 2005)

No love for Haverford? I thought we had at least 4 or 5 interested in one, more than Denison has as far as I know.


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

The designs look nice, any idea when thy will be available for order? Its hard to tell, but the Georgetown blue looks a little light in the picture. Of course, the real silk will probably look a bit different, and I'm excited to see the finished product!


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

David,

I say you can't rap the repp. 

Repp gets my vote, therefore.

Any chance of a black and gold striping? How about navy and gray? (U of Md. and Georgetown are my schools.)


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

PJC in NoVa said:


> David,
> 
> I say you can't rap the repp.
> 
> ...


Fellow Hoya, Georgetown is on the list.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Curator said:


> No love for Haverford? I thought we had at least 4 or 5 interested in one, more than Denison has as far as I know.


Go on, rub it in. Of the five Denisonians I emailed about it one said okay but it was just to humor me, two didn't respond, one said he hates the place and the fifth is still mad they wouldn't let him graduate on time after he spent his last two semesters in bed with a series of hangovers that amazed even me. You'd think after 20 years he might have figured out it was his fault.

All my friends except two are morons when it comes to this sort of thing.


----------



## gtguyzach (Nov 18, 2006)

Have there been any requests for a Georgia Tech tie?

The classic school colors are "old gold" and white. However, exactly what "old gold" is seems to be a constant debate. I would be happy to help if there is any other interest in GT.


----------



## AsherNM (Apr 3, 2006)

The Mississippi College Tie looks swell. 
Subtle, with contrast (if a bit staid for some).


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

abc123 said:


> Fellow Hoya, Georgetown is on the list.


Thanks, I just checked, and I'm afraid I have issues.

"Bright" gray is wrong for GU. The school's colors are blue and gray to commemorate the students from the Hilltop who fought on both sides of the Civil War (or the "Late Unpleasantness Between the States," if you prefer), so the gray to go with the Union (dark) blue should be "Confederate gray," which in turn is derived from the "cadet gray" still worn at West Point. That's a deep and fairly dull gray, not a "bright" one.

I hope this will be taken as constructive criticism of the draft design, for that's how it's meant.

On a more positive note, the black and gold for Vandy will do very well for Maryland too (we could also wear red and white, or red and black, as the school actually has four colors, red, white, black, and gold, because those are the colors of the Calvert family crest and hence the Old Line State's coat of arms).


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

PJC in NoVa said:


> Thanks, I just checked, and I'm afraid I have issues.
> 
> "Bright" gray is wrong for GU. The school's colors are blue and gray to commemorate the students from the Hilltop who fought on both sides of the Civil War (or the "Late Unpleasantness Between the States," if you prefer), so the gray to go with the Union (dark) blue should be "Confederate gray," which in turn is derived from the "cadet gray" still worn at West Point. That's a deep and fairly dull gray, not a "bright" one.
> 
> ...


The colors looked a bit off to me as well, but keep in mind that the actual silks will look different. My qualm was more with the blue - it seemed a little too bright. I think the grey would look fine with a deeper navy. I guess we'll see how it actually looks once the silk pictures are put up.


----------



## Tom72 (May 8, 2006)

sweetness360 said:


> Repp all the way. Any chance of a Cornell tie in the selection?


I too would be interested in a Cornell tie... Repp, naturally.

Yours,


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

abc123 said:


> The colors looked a bit off to me as well, but keep in mind that the actual silks will look different. My qualm was more with the blue - it seemed a little too bright. I think the grey would look fine with a deeper navy. I guess we'll see how it actually looks once the silk pictures are put up.


I agree that it should be a deep, dark blue as well as a deep, dark gray. Years ago I had a Robert Talbott repp stripe in GU colors from the GU Shop (its slipstitch broke and I stupidly threw it away--didn't know about TieCrafters back then). The colors were dark gray and dark blue.

On another historical note, David, the portrait of Mark Lauinger (a GU alum and US Army officer who gave his life in Vietnam) in the lobby of the campus main library, which is named after him, shows Mr. Lauinger wearing a GU tie that is narrow and square-ended (might even be knitted, but hard to tell from the painting as I recollect it). It has a navy background and horizontal triple (IIRC) bars of gray going across at intervals. As a neckwear historian it might be something you'll want to check out if you ever find yourself in Georgetown with a few minutes to spare.


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

abc123 said:


> The designs look nice, any idea when thy will be available for order? Its hard to tell, but the Georgetown blue looks a little light in the picture. Of course, the real silk will probably look a bit different, and I'm excited to see the finished product!


abc123,

Thank you for your light blue observations. We are touching the colors and making slight changes here and there. Once the designs are finalized - in two or three days I will have rough idea of when the silk will be finished being woven. We take roughly three weeks to make a tie once we have the silk on hand.


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

PJC in NoVa said:


> I agree that it should be a deep, dark blue as well as a deep, dark gray. Years ago I had a Robert Talbott repp stripe in GU colors from the GU Shop (its slipstitch broke and I stupidly threw it away--didn't know about TieCrafters back then). The colors were dark gray and dark blue.
> 
> On another historical note, David, the portrait of Mark Lauinger (a GU alum and US Army officer who gave his life in Vietnam) in the lobby of the campus main library, which is named after him, shows Mr. Lauinger wearing a GU tie that is narrow and square-ended (might even be knitted, but hard to tell from the painting as I recollect it). It has a navy background and horizontal triple (IIRC) bars of gray going across at intervals. As a neckwear historian it might be something you'll want to check out if you ever find yourself in Georgetown with a few minutes to spare.


PJC in Nova,

Your comments are simply fantastic and just what I am looking for. It is dark now so tomorrow I will work all the day on the designs. You can be certain that your ideas will be on my mind.

I would love to see the tie you mention one day.


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

Tom72 said:


> I too would be interested in a Cornell tie... Repp, naturally.
> 
> Yours,


Tom72,

Repp, but of course.....


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

gtguyzach said:


> Have there been any requests for a Georgia Tech tie?
> 
> The classic school colors are "old gold" and white. However, exactly what "old gold" is seems to be a constant debate. I would be happy to help if there is any other interest in GT.


gtguyzach,

I would love to hear your thoughts on old gold.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Sam Hober said:


> PJC in Nova,
> 
> Your comments are simply fantastic and just what I am looking for. It is dark now so tomorrow I will work all the day on the designs. You can be certain that your ideas will be on my mind.
> 
> I would love to see the tie you mention one day.


Thanks, I am glad you find them useful 

Hoya saxa.


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

PJC in NoVa said:


> I agree that it should be a deep, dark blue as well as a deep, dark gray. Years ago I had a Robert Talbott repp stripe in GU colors from the GU Shop (its slipstitch broke and I stupidly threw it away--didn't know about TieCrafters back then). The colors were dark gray and dark blue.
> 
> On another historical note, David, the portrait of Mark Lauinger (a GU alum and US Army officer who gave his life in Vietnam) in the lobby of the campus main library, which is named after him, shows Mr. Lauinger wearing a GU tie that is narrow and square-ended (might even be knitted, but hard to tell from the painting as I recollect it). It has a navy background and horizontal triple (IIRC) bars of gray going across at intervals. As a neckwear historian it might be something you'll want to check out if you ever find yourself in Georgetown with a few minutes to spare.


I believe I know the picture you're seaking of, though I've never taken note of the tie. The library is just really, really ugly, and I try to stay away from it whenever possible. Perhaps I'll make a special trip tomorrow to go take a look.


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

Sam Hober said:


> abc123,
> 
> Thank you for your light blue observations. We are touching the colors and making slight changes here and there. Once the designs are finalized - in two or three days I will have rough idea of when the silk will be finished being woven. We take roughly three weeks to make a tie once we have the silk on hand.


Sounds great, I am really excited to see the finished product!


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

abc123 said:


> I believe I know the picture you're seaking of, though I've never taken note of the tie. The library is just really, really ugly, and I try to stay away from it whenever possible. Perhaps I'll make a special trip tomorrow to go take a look.


Reminds me of the story about the Parisian who so hated the Eiffel Tower that he visited it every day in order to take his meals in its restaurant. His explanation? "The very sight of this monstrosity impedes my digestion, and the accursed thing is so tall that sitting inside it is the only way I can avoid having to look at it while I eat."

If you go inside Lauinger, you'll be shielded from its uber-Bauhaus hideousness.


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

PJC in NoVa said:


> Reminds me of the story about the Parisian who so hated the Eiffel Tower that he visited it every day in order to take his meals in its restaurant. His explanation? "The very sight of this monstrosity impedes my digestion, and the accursed thing is so tall that sitting inside it is the only way I can avoid having to look at it while I eat."
> 
> If you go inside Lauinger, you'll be shielded from its uber-Bauhaus hideousness.


Oh but its pretty hideous inside as well...and also just plain depressing.

I'd prefer to go to Riggs, but they don't really seem let anyone in there (who isn't important). I actually have a friend who studies in Gaston occasionally - now theres a pretty place to do work!


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

PJC in NoVa said:


> On another historical note, David, the portrait of Mark Lauinger (a GU alum and US Army officer who gave his life in Vietnam) in the lobby of the campus main library, which is named after him, shows Mr. Lauinger wearing a GU tie that is narrow and square-ended (might even be knitted, but hard to tell from the painting as I recollect it). It has a navy background and horizontal triple (IIRC) bars of gray going across at intervals. As a neckwear historian it might be something you'll want to check out if you ever find yourself in Georgetown with a few minutes to spare.


PJC, as an alumnus member of the Chimes, Georgetown's oldest a capella group, I'm proud to say that both Joseph Mark ("Joe") Lauinger and his brother Tony were also members of the group. Joe is wearing our club tie in the library portrait.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

HL Poling and Sons said:


> PJC, as an alumnus member of the Chimes, Georgetown's oldest a capella group, I'm proud to say that both Joseph Mark ("Joe") Lauinger and his brother Tony were also members of the group. Joe is wearing our club tie in the library portrait.


Thanks for this info. I've enjoyed hearing Chimes performances in the past--it's a great campus tradition. I can't recall if any of the singers were wearing ties, however. Is that tie still worn, and is it knitted or cut and sewn?

abc: Before the University in its wisdom locked them up and set them aside (probably for some reason having to do with coddling and fawning over big donors or potential donors, which is what I suspect they do with Riggs) the reading rooms in Lauinger that overlooked the Key Bridge and the Potomac were my favorite places to sit on campus; the view is superb . . . but that was two decades ago and I think they've been routinely locked now for years.


----------



## gtguyzach (Nov 18, 2006)

Sam Hober said:


> gtguyzach,
> 
> I would love to hear your thoughts on old gold.


I've got some pictures with some thoughts that I can send your way if you like. Just send me a PM with your email address.


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

gtguyzach said:


> I've got some pictures with some thoughts that I can send your way if you like. Just send me a PM with your email address.


Thank you Zach,

I will send you a pm.

You have me thinking about gold colors.

24 karat gold is more of a true gold than what you usually see.

Some watches have a reddish gold etc..

I look forward to seeing the old gold.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Sam Hober said:


> Thank you Zach,
> 
> I will send you a pm.
> 
> ...


If it's any help, the gold worn by the New Orleans Saints is officially described as "old gold."

David, I take it you are familiar with the Robt Talbott stripes offered by Hansen's Clothing? Their version of black and gold looks like an old gold, and they also offer a shade called "soft gold":


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

PJC in NoVa said:


> If it's any help, the gold worn by the New Orleans Saints is officially described as "old gold."
> 
> David, I take it you are familiar with the Robt Talbott stripes offered by Hansen's Clothing? Their version of black and gold looks like an old gold, and they also offer a shade called "soft gold":


Thank you for the suggestion. I like Hansens site he has a great collection of Talbott ties and pocket squares. Lots of great trad patterns. I spoke to the old man Hansen once about his site I was telling him that it would look better if it took up the whole screen.

He said that he would talk to his son, I guess they wanted to keep it the same.


----------



## Tom72 (May 8, 2006)

Sam, how many orders do you have to have in order to make a new tie pattern worth your while? In that vein, here is a hot lead from the "Ask Uncle Ezra" website:

"Dear Uncle Ezra,
I'm fit to be tied. I'm a 2nd generation Cornellian and my daughter has been accepted ED for next fall. I'd like to show off my school colors at work,
but cannot find a decent Cornell neck tie. The ones sold through the Cornell Store are all very ugly and cheaply made. I see President Lehman in pictures with many handsome red & white ties on. He must have a resource. Where can one get a good Cornell tie?

Dear Alum,

Congratulations to your daughter, how wonderful that she is continuing your family's Cornell tradition! I am sorry that you do not like the selection of ties that our bookstore offers. I have shared your comments with the Cornell Store, and they would be happy to speak with you directly about this situation; contact Sam Bonnani at 607-255-4111. As for President Lehman, his wife, Kathy Okun agrees that he has quite the stash of red ties! His "Big Red" collection is not exclusively Cornell, but in true Cornellian form, he's on the lookout for red ties wherever he goes! So keep your eyes peeled and your tie on, and I hope to see you dressed in red, when you come back to the Hill in August!

Uncle Ezra "

Yours,


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

Tom72 said:


> Sam, how many orders do you have to have in order to make a new tie pattern worth your while? In that vein, here is a hot lead from the "Ask Uncle Ezra" website:
> 
> "Dear Uncle Ezra,
> I'm fit to be tied. I'm a 2nd generation Cornellian and my daughter has been accepted ED for next fall. I'd like to show off my school colors at work,
> ...


Tom,

Thank you for the information.

"Sam, how many orders do you have to have in order to make a new tie pattern worth your while?"

Your question is a good one. My quick answer is that we need around a dozen tie orders to make a new repp tie design.

With that said I am working on getting our minimum custom woven repp tie order down to 6 ties.

Please tell me more about your thoughts in terms of stripe widths and colors etc.

"Sam" is Samantha my ten-month old daughter (smiling) I am David.


----------



## Tom72 (May 8, 2006)

Whoops! Sorry about that David. If it is any consolation, I have worked with a fellow for 18 years who still gets my name wrong sometimes. I tell him, I don't care what you call me, just don't call me late for supper.

Thanks for the information,


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

*Recent Tradition vs History*

I am almost done making adjustments to all the designs.One that is proving to be fun and challenging is Penn State.

Here is the situation, dark pink was a traditional color in the past but is no longer an official color - but it certainly is historically a trad color, this is clear.

Here is the current draft of the design:

It is hard to see in the image but there are thin black lines between the blue and white.

A suggestion has been made to add a pink line down the middle of the white lines.

1) Would this be a trad thing to do - using the dark pink. Certainly historically, but trad?

2) If the consensus is that it is trad, how would it look aesthetically?

Here is some background info:

Penn State's student-athletes are instantly identified by their blue and white uniforms - but those weren't the original school colors. A three-member committee representing the sophomore, junior and senior classes was appointed in October of 1887 to develop color options from which the student body would select the school's official colors. Dark pink and black was the unanimous choice of the student body after considering the color combinations presented by the committee.

Soon many students and the baseball team were sporting pink and black striped blazers and caps. However, problems arose when the pink faded to white after several weeks of exposure to the sun. The students then opted for blue, rather than black, and white. The official announcement of the new choice was made on March 18, 1890.

Current colors:

*Penn State Colors *

Penn State colors are dark royal blue (PMS 287) and white. A lighter blue (PMS 285) is used as an accent color. Black and gray (PMS 424) are used as supportive colors.

PMS 285
0-102-255
#0066FF​ PMS 287
0-0-153
#000099​ PMS 424
102-102-102
#666666​ Black
0-0-0
#000000​


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

*More on the Chimes tie*



PJC in NoVa said:


> Thanks for this info. I've enjoyed hearing Chimes performances in the past--it's a great campus tradition. I can't recall if any of the singers were wearing ties, however. Is that tie still worn, and is it knitted or cut and sewn?


PJC: check your PMs. You have mail.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

PJC in NoVa said:


> If it's any help, *the gold worn by the New Orleans Saints is officially described as "old gold."*
> 
> David, I take it you are familiar with the Robt Talbott stripes offered by Hansen's Clothing? Their version of black and gold looks like an old gold, and they also offer a shade called "soft gold":


I believe Notre Dame and Navy also use old gold.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Regarding the design of the PSU tie and as I stated in a seperate PM, I think the historical tie-in (no pun intended) is a critical aspect of the new design, as that is the feature that seperates the new design from other ties that are currently available...I currently have a blue/white diagonally stripped tie, purchased fron the Campus Book Store at PSU (though it is nowhere near the quality of ties that David offers). Outlining the white stripe with the narrow black stripe, reflects the permanence of the black color originally selected by the student body. Placing a thin pink stripe in the center of the white stripes is not only indicative of one of the two colors originally approved by the student body, but also reflect the potential fading of the pink into the subsequent white, paired with blue, and again, emphasizing the historical accuracy and insuring the completeness of the design.

Regardless of final decisions in this regard, this is going to be a great tie and I'm looking forward to placing an order.


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> Regarding the design of the PSU tie and as I stated in a seperate PM, I think the historical tie-in (no pun intended) is a critical aspect of the new design, as that is the feature that seperates the new design from other ties that are currently available...I currently have a blue/white diagonally stripped tie, purchased fron the Campus Book Store at PSU (though it is nowhere near the quality of ties that David offers). Outlining the white stripe with the narrow black stripe, reflects the permanence of the black color originally selected by the student body. Placing a thin pink stripe in the center of the white stripes is not only indicative of one of the two colors originally approved by the student body, but also reflect the potential fading of the pink into the subsequent white, paired with blue, and again, emphasizing the historical accuracy and insuring the completeness of the design.
> 
> Regardless of final decisions in this regard, this is going to be a great tie and I'm looking forward to placing an order.


The silks are all done except Stanford, Mississippi and Virginia.

It has been a pleasure working with all the suggestions. Getting the colors was a big challenge, as many schools have different colors for home and away games as well as different colors for various departments.

The most interesting design to work on and the most challenging was Pennsylvania State. I love history and Eagle 2250 was an advocate of reaching deep into the past to include a black and dark pink which although not currently in use are very much part of Pennsylvania State's past.

After spending a long time thinking about the design I decided to put a thin dark pink and black stripe on the edges of the white stripe the effect is subtle as a reflection of the past.

Here is the Pennsylvania State design (The photo is not the exact color that the silk will have)

A few days after Christmas I should have time to take photos all the silks (except three) and send out swatches to those who would like one. Just send me an email.

Thanks again for all the ideas.


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

Georgetown Blue and dull gray - per request. I looked at quite a few old civil war photos (amazing what you can find with Google images) to get the dull gray.




Please visit us to see some more of the first phase of our Sam Hober college project. In February some more schools.

A big thank you to all those who contributed ideas.


----------



## JDDY (Mar 18, 2006)

Ties look great, Sam. The navy grenadine I ordered is the best tie I have; I look forward to one of your striped repps soon. Roll that orange and blue out!


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

JDDY said:


> Ties look great, Sam. The navy grenadine I ordered is the best tie I have; I look forward to one of your striped repps soon. Roll that orange and blue out!


Jddy,

Thank you for your kind words. I shall tell my Samantha "Sam" my eleven-month old daughter. I am David.


----------

